# B&B Autostyle. 2 Porsche 997's and a Sierra Cosworth.



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Morning all.

A bits and bobs style post today. Not having enough material for a proper write-up on any of these three,time was tight as I often find so the photographs are a bit on the thin side.
Having said that I always promised myself that I would post these,not just because two of them are the nicest cars I have been asked to work on but also because my computer memory is getting a tad bunged!

So,back to August of this year.
One of my oldest friends and a Halfords refugee like myself took on the role of Manager at a Motor Factors in Carrickfergus. A typical Motor Factors but one that is rapidly becoming a well respected stockist of Car Care products and really striving to branch into this market. In 2009 they held their first Car Care day and sadly got slated on a local car enthusiast forum due to the display vehicles not being up to scratch. The call was made and I happily stepped in,not just to secure a Meguiar's and 3M Trade Account you understand!

The cars in question,two Porsche 997's. One belonging to the owner of the business and the other,a black Aero kitted beast to his friend.
Now,the tricky part. All of the above was organised in July with the show being three weeks down the road. I had explained the process I was going to use to prep the cars and the time scale required. After several calls made before the show reminding the owners about this imagine my surprise when the work finally began on a Thursday morning,the show being the following Saturday!
Putting my name to these cars and mindful of what happened the previous year I was anxious to say the least.

Two busy days followed with the cars being stored overnight in the store's loading bay. The owner refused to allow me to work after hours so on a 9-5 time frame I set to work.

Thursday and this gorgeous 997 to start with. Keith who owns the store adores this car and has done so for just under a year.










Generally clean all round. Not surprising given the age of the car and how fussy the owner is,just a few deeper scores and general light wash marks.










Given the time scale I planned to remove the majority of light swirls and address the deeper marks as best as time would allow followed by an IPA wipedown,a lap of Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Medium to prep the paint and a coat of BOS to top off the finish.

Trying to do this in one day is a tall order and it's a terrible shame to rush a car like this but the situation being as it is,that's what I have to do. Just enough time for a quick Enhancement on both.



















In my opinion the best looking wheels in the world. The usual combinations were used here. Billberry with EZ Detail and Raceglaze brushes,also a Wolfgang Fingermitt to get round the back of the spokes. A joy to clean when they come up like this.

A few correction pics showing what came out in the time scale and what had to be left behind;










Using 3M Ultrafine and 3M Ultrafina.I had begun with Meguiar's 105 for the heavier damage but this made the paint feel sticky and I found the feeling somewhat unpleasant so moved back to 3M. This gave the same results and felt much better to use.



















Bonnet after the same process;










But look a little closer....










Frustrating times indeed.

A few afters on Thursday evening;























































Friday morning and the black 997 rolled in at 10.30,only two hours late!:lol: This example does not get anywhere near as much care as the red 997,far from it and needed much more work in an even tighter time scale.





































Oh dear!

Same products used. This time topped off with 3M Rosa applied with the Makita to indulge in a spot of filling. Not what I would ever dream of doing but if my company name is going on this car in the time scale given needs must.



















Oh to have this for three days. Rusty wheel nuts could be removed and re-painted etc etc......It's not to be this time though.










After one pass of Ultrafine. The 50/50 here was done for a bit of fun as the staff were outside having lunch and wanted to know what machine polishing achieved. Again,plenty left in the finish but as always keeping an eye on the clock.

A few afters;




























And with light fading a tad;










The worst damage on the car. Some heavy scores on the front bumper. FCP required here;



















The after was taken later in the day and in the shade. Not bluffing,it did correct nicely!

Anyway.chaos over and the morning of the show with the Meguiars crew on arrival;




























The red 997 is now on a Maintenance Contract with ourselves and after some more remedial work is being kept the way it should.



















Final part of this post. Once again,a bit thin on the pic front but thought I would share this anyway. One of my all time favourite cars and worked on for another supplier in Belfast who looks after me for 3M and various Poorboys bits and pieces.

This Sierra Sapphire Cosworth is far from standard. Can't recall exactly what Paul the owner has added to it but it is rolling road proven at 330 BHP! Another Enhancement,carried out the day before the Ford RS show at Portrush last summer. An awesome event that attracts the best classic Fords in Ireland.

The Sierra had recently been resprayed and a few wet sanding marks had been left behind.



















All work once again with 3M. Ultrfine followed by Ultrafina and topped of with Swissvax Best Of Show. Engine work with Blackfire Fine Cut Metal Polish and loads of Microfibers!


















































































And the next day at the show;










That's it for now I guess.
Thanks for viewing folks,all thoughts and comments welcome.
Regards,John.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

nice work there mate, especially love the Cossi


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

nice work there, shame you couldnt do everything to the porsches but still looked the bees knees there


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Those two porsche's looked ace together! A job to be proud of, especially in the time you had!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice cars and work!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

A lot of work in not a lot of time hey! Three impressive jobs


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumb::thumb: Two thumbs up ( like what I did there )

Nice and fresh looking saph, old skool cool.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

that cossie is fit


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

ant_s said:


> nice work there mate, especially love the Cossi


Thanks mate,knew the Sierra would go down a treat!



andy-mcq said:


> nice work there, shame you couldnt do everything to the porsches but still looked the bees knees there


Cheers. It was a shame to walk away from the black 997 knowing it was far from Detailed properly but at least the other is sorted now!



CJR said:


> Those two porsche's looked ace together! A job to be proud of, especially in the time you had!


Thanks very much,appreciated.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice cars and work!


Thanks scrim!



Rob88 said:


> A lot of work in not a lot of time hey! Three impressive jobs


Cheers Rob,i'm eagerly awaiting your foirst post mate!



Beau Technique said:


> :thumb::thumb: Two thumbs up ( like what I did there )
> 
> Nice and fresh looking saph, old skool cool.


:lol:Scott,you crack me up....

Cheers mate. The old Fords are getting thin on the ground. Having said that in the garage next door to the Sapphire there were two more and a Series 1 Turbo!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> :lol:Scott,you crack me up....
> 
> Cheers mate. The old Fords are getting thin on the ground. Having said that in the garage next door to the Sapphire there were two more and a Series 1 Turbo!


Now thats a garage to be proud to own.
Few ton of dagenhams finest is always a good thing imo


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

It most certainly is.
Remember,old Ford's never die. They just rust in peace.


----------



## tomma (Nov 20, 2010)

great results nice job


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Cheers Tomma,much appreciated.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work there mate


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

Really good job mate. 
Some lovely motor's you got to work on


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job on all,especially the saffcos.:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> cracking work there mate


Cheers Mat.



adam91 said:


> Really good job mate.
> Some lovely motor's you got to work on


Thanks Adam,it was an honour to do two 997's over two days. We don't see that much in NI!



colarado red said:


> Top job on all,especially the saffcos.:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


Thanks,the Sierra has been more popular than the Porsche's!


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

cossie looks lovely mate !! or thou i am a bit bias loving the work on the black porker to heres a couple of pics of a couple of cossies i've owned past and present hope you dont mind me posting them here




























this was around 370hp and 4wd carbon bonnet and boot lid/spoiler this was the day it sold 

this is my baby just come out of bodyshop



















this is 2wd the 4th sapph i have owned!!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't mind at all mate and thanks for adding to the post,the more the merrier! 
That would appear to be a rather large turbo on the white example. They are seriously cool cars and your obviously a big fan,health to steer (from the rear).


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Don't mind at all mate and thanks for adding to the post,the more the merrier!
> That would appear to be a rather large turbo on the white example. They are seriously cool cars and your obviously a big fan,health to steer (from the rear).


thanks for your comments the turbois a t34 was great fun a very fast road car with lots of noise and flames on overrun and high rpm gear changes ....they really bring out the hooligan in me!!!lol:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

e4n rs said:


> thanks for your comments the turbois a t34 was great fun a very fast road car with lots of noise and flames on overrun and high rpm gear changes ....they really bring out the hooligan in me!!!lol:thumb:


Yes,I could well believe how accidental over steer might occur in that car!


----------

